# Idiot Maddow reports Palin invasion spoof as fact-video



## Stephanie (Feb 1, 2011)

SNIP:
Nice work, Rachel.
The MSNBC host reported a bogus Palin spoof as fact last night on her show.
How pathetic.
Via Breitbart TV:

The smug liberal sure thought she was being cute, didnt she?
The Atlantic reported on the gaffe:

The Internets finest satirists hooked a big fish in the media world last night. In an embarrassing segment on her MSNBC show, Rachel Maddow slammed conservatives for attacking President Obamas Egypt policies. Her targets included Kentucky Senator Rand Paul, former ambassador to the UN John Bolton and Stephenson Billings at ChristWire.org. Only problem is Stephenson Billings is not a real person. Hes a fictional byproduct of a website that also warns readers that the Xbox Kinect is a terrorist training tool and the Japanese have created scary robot babies which threaten humanity.

The article that caught Maddows eye called for an American-led invasion into Egypt and begged former Alaska governor Sarah Palin to lead the war cry.

read the rest and comments at.
Idiot Maddow Reports Palin Invasion Spoof as Fact (Video) | The Gateway Pundit

lots of comments on youtube also.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Feb 1, 2011)

meh, I'm sure she will just brush it off tonight.

Shit happens

People make mistakes and sometimes a room full of people make the same mistake.  (follow the leader off a cliff)


----------



## WillowTree (Feb 1, 2011)

What a maroon.


----------



## driveby (Feb 1, 2011)

Wow, she's certainly smarter than those blonde airheads over at Fox News......


----------



## Stephanie (Feb 1, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> What a maroon.



yeah but, she be a Rhodes Scholar.
I guess that is like the Obama being a Constitutional Scholar or Professor, or something like that..


----------



## uscitizen (Feb 1, 2011)

Ohh well if she followed Fox's directions they went to Iraq anyway.

Journalism in America is crap.


----------



## draper (Feb 1, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> What a maroon.



Perhaps more of a mauve.


----------



## Rambunctious (Feb 1, 2011)

I don't know why anyone even watches that ridiculous excuse for a news network.  Everyone that has a show on MSNBC and NBC for that matter are nothing but propagandist, plain and simple.

The facts are in and they do not lie.  NBC is the Obama news network.  Let's all hope Comcast can right that sinking ship.  No pun intended.
It sure would be fun to watch all of the rats run from that cesspool.  Especially lizard neck Matthews, or what I like to call him these days........Balloon Head!
AAAARRRRUUUUUUUUUUHAHAHAHAHAHAHA




Don't believe the US media,  Look elsewhere for your news.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 1, 2011)

Let's see how she reacts compared to Fox News when they screw up


----------



## jillian (Feb 1, 2011)

steffie with her double digit IQ calling rachel maddow, the rhodes scholar and stanford graduate an idiot is pretty funny.


----------



## rdean (Feb 1, 2011)

Stephanie said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > What a maroon.
> ...



Yea, it's fun to make fun of edjamacated people and shows how worthless edjamacation really is.


----------



## rdean (Feb 1, 2011)

jillian said:


> steffie with her double digit IQ calling rachel maddow, the rhodes scholar and stanford graduate an idiot is pretty funny.



You mean there's two of her?


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 1, 2011)

jillian said:


> steffie with her double digit IQ calling rachel maddow, the rhodes scholar and stanford graduate an idiot is pretty funny.



Funny in an incredulous sort of way..


----------



## Stephanie (Feb 1, 2011)

jillian said:


> steffie with her double digit IQ calling rachel maddow, the rhodes scholar and stanford graduate an idiot is pretty funny.



oh jilly, you still crack me up after all this time we've known each other.
Now you got anything to say on the post about MadCow or you just gonna throw insults around?


----------



## Wry Catcher (Feb 1, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> What a maroon.



"maroon"?  Racheal is a womeon of color (Reddish brown to be specific)?  Well, no wonder the right wing hates her.  It's not that she is a Rhodes Scholar, it's not that she graduated from Stanford, it's not her sexual orientation, it because she is not white.


----------



## Chris (Feb 2, 2011)

jillian said:


> steffie with her double digit IQ calling rachel maddow, the rhodes scholar and stanford graduate an idiot is pretty funny.



Exactly what I was thinking.

Rachel is probably the smartest person on television.

Or is it Megan Kelly....


----------



## JBeukema (Feb 2, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> Let's see how she reacts compared to Fox News when they screw up


I expect the next show to start with a correction/mea culpa

That's been her usual response in the past when she's been wrong.

It's why I respect her.


----------



## JBeukema (Feb 2, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> Let's see how she reacts compared to Fox News when they screw up








'

Um, Rach.... Brilliant?

Seventh result on Google
http://www.google.com/url?sa=p&pref...-QcwBQ&usg=AFQjCNE2XJzV4AwaaHrIPLiKuFxoQeNFMg*Christwire - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*

_Christwire_ is a satirical website  that publishes blog style articles that highlight perceived excesses of Christian conservatives. *...*
en.wikipedia.org/wiki/*Christwire*


----------



## JBeukema (Feb 2, 2011)

Usually, they're better about, you know, Googling stuff.

Maybe she's still in mourning since Keith left?


----------



## JBeukema (Feb 2, 2011)

Wry Catcher said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > What a maroon.
> ...



Went right past ya, eh?


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 2, 2011)

JBeukema said:


> Usually, they're better about, you know, Googling stuff.
> 
> Maybe she's still in mourning since Keith left?


maybe it was like Dan Rather and the fake memos
she just really wanted it to be true
LOL


----------



## Tank (Feb 2, 2011)

Was that Tom Cruise?


----------



## Article 15 (Feb 2, 2011)

Rachael Maddow could have a child with Trig Palin and it would be smarter than Stephanie.


----------



## JBeukema (Feb 2, 2011)

Article 15 said:


> Rachael Maddow could have a child with Trig Palin...









I don't even know where to begin with that


----------



## Two Thumbs (Feb 2, 2011)

Wry Catcher said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > What a maroon.
> ...



What?

she's "not white"?

Have you seen her?  She's as white as snow and kinda hot.

The whole hot lesbo on top girl, thing, kinda works for me.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Feb 2, 2011)

Stephanie said:


> Nice work, Rachel.
> The MSNBC host reported a bogus Palin spoof as fact last night on her show.


"You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Stephanie again."

Oh look! Liberals on this board ignore the story and attack Conservatives. I sure didn't see *that* coming. 

If Rush Limbaugh had reported an Onion News Network story as real it would be headline, front page news for a month or longer. "Why does anyone listen to this man?" they'd all say.

Mr. Maddow reported that story because he *wanted* it to be true. Not to worry though, *hardly anyone* saw his gaffe anyway.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Feb 2, 2011)

Two Thumbs said:


> What? she's "not white"?
> Have you seen her?  She's as white as snow and kinda hot.
> The whole hot lesbo on top girl, thing, kinda works for me.


This gets you off huh? Mr. Maddow kinda' looks Tom Cruises' retarded brother. To each his own I guess.


----------



## Stephanie (Feb 2, 2011)

Article 15 said:


> Rachael Maddow could have a child with Trig Palin and it would be smarter than Stephanie.



wow, all that over a post about Rachael Maddcow.
very ugly


----------



## Oddball (Feb 2, 2011)

Two Thumbs said:


> What?
> 
> she's "not white"?
> 
> ...


Ewwwwww.

She looks like fucking Gilligan.


----------



## WillowTree (Feb 2, 2011)

Oddball said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > What?
> ...


----------



## Two Thumbs (Feb 2, 2011)

Oddball said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > What?
> ...



You guys do know that dat ass hasn't been tapped the right way in a long time, right?

just sayin


----------



## Sallow (Feb 2, 2011)

Mad Scientist said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > What? she's "not white"?
> ...



That's a bad picture. She's cleaned up nicely.

Not my type..but definitely attractive.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Feb 2, 2011)

Rachel happily owned up to getting punked and graciously praised the people who did it.

  Pure class, the kind that is non-existent on the Right.


----------



## Stephanie (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh yeah, she can run any damn thing she wants as LONG as she "graciously" apologizes the next day.

real class


----------



## Mad Scientist (Feb 2, 2011)

Sallow said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...


No, that's how she looks *all the time*. MessNBC just "feminizes" her for the show.


----------



## Sallow (Feb 2, 2011)

Stephanie said:


> Oh yeah, she can run any damn thing she wants as LONG as she "graciously" apologizes the next day.
> 
> real class



Well it's sort of better then lying..then swearing to the lie.

Like..um..the right wing pundits do, nightly.


----------



## Sallow (Feb 2, 2011)

Mad Scientist said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Mad Scientist said:
> ...



Ah.

So you know her personally?

My bad..I didn't know she was a friend.


----------



## Oddball (Feb 2, 2011)

NYcarbineer said:


> Rachel happily owned up to getting punked and graciously praised the people who did it.
> 
> Pure class, the kind that is non-existent on the Right.


...or with Keith Olberdouche, who _*never ever*_ owned up to being wrong or taking anything out of context.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Feb 2, 2011)

Sallow said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Wait, hold on a minut.

That's a picture of 2 women?


----------



## Mad Scientist (Feb 2, 2011)

Sallow said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...


The internet is *everyones friend*. 

Did you know she used to have long blond hair? Now if you'd have posted a pic of her when she looked like that, then I'd agree that she used to be attractive.






Me, I'm not into men or girls that look like men. (Or men that look like girls for that matter ) But again I say, to each his own.


----------



## Truthmatters (Feb 2, 2011)

You mock Madow for mistaking a spoof site as reality?

Then you post this from Breitbart.

Do you see the irony?


You just claimed Madow got it wrong by talking about some obscure site in a funny bit she does and claimed to prove she got is wrong by posting from a site that has MANUFACTURED fake videos full of purposeful lies.

Oh the sweet irony


----------



## Missourian (Feb 2, 2011)

DiveCon said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> > Usually, they're better about, you know, Googling stuff.
> ...


 
Likely true...she had an agenda to push,  went looking for a source to support it and got burned.


----------



## Stephanie (Feb 2, 2011)

Sallow said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Oh yeah, she can run any damn thing she wants as LONG as she "graciously" apologizes the next day.
> ...



ummmyeah, like we know left wing pundits NEVER lie.


----------



## Oddball (Feb 2, 2011)

Mad Scientist said:


> No, that's how she looks *all the time*. MessNBC just "feminizes" her for the show.



IRL, she looks alternately like Gilligan and/or Elvis Costello.

I think we all can tell who wears the strap-on.


----------



## Sallow (Feb 2, 2011)

Two Thumbs said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Mad Scientist said:
> ...



Yep.

I dunno if it dawned on you..but people do sometimes take rotten pictures.

And from experience..sometimes what you wake up to..isn't always what you brought home.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Feb 2, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> You mock Madow for mistaking a spoof site as reality?
> 
> Then you post this from Breitbart.
> 
> ...


She wasn't doing a "funny bit", she thought it was real. If Sarah Palin had done the same, we'd never hear the end of it.


----------



## Sallow (Feb 2, 2011)

Mad Scientist said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Mad Scientist said:
> ...



Naw.

You posted that it was how she looked "all the time".

So you must know her..since that's the only way you'd know that.

I don't really go by how people look in photos. To many "variables" like light, makeup and airbrushes.


----------



## Truthmatters (Feb 2, 2011)

I have met people who were not so pretty or handsome and yet managed to be wonderful people.

I wish some of you here would not be so stuck on how someone looks


----------



## Sallow (Feb 2, 2011)

Oddball said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Rachel happily owned up to getting punked and graciously praised the people who did it.
> ...



Hmm..
Olbermann Apologizes for Mistake on Murdoch Quote  News Cycle

Keith Olbermann apologizes to fans for donation 'drama' - USATODAY.com

Keith Olbermann apologizes for his Clinton remark - Joan Walsh - Salon.com


----------



## Oddball (Feb 2, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> I have met people who were not so pretty or handsome and yet managed to be wonderful people.
> 
> I wish some of you here would not be so stuck on how someone looks


How many women do you know who go out of their way to look like the Fonz?


----------



## Mad Scientist (Feb 2, 2011)

Sallow said:


> You posted that it was how she looked "all the time".
> 
> So you must know her..since that's the only way you'd know that.
> 
> I don't really go by how people look in photos. To many "variables" like light, makeup and airbrushes.


I don't think the guys at "Industrial Light and Magic" could make Mr. Maddow look good.

May I suggest you go here?:
Pearle Vision - From Eyewear, Lenses, and Contact Lenses to Prescription Sunglasses and Eye Health, We Understand Vision Health


----------



## Truthmatters (Feb 2, 2011)

Mad Scientist said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > You mock Madow for mistaking a spoof site as reality?
> ...



Did you watch the bit?

Yes it was a toungue in cheek bit.

She does them all the time.

Yeah maybe she got punked by some wacky site but what you dont seem to care about is just how nutty the far right is at times.

If she got punked she will admitt it and appologise.

Its the one thing the right seems incapable of doing.


----------



## Sallow (Feb 2, 2011)

Mad Scientist said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > You mock Madow for mistaking a spoof site as reality?
> ...



Palin would never cop to it.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Feb 2, 2011)

Oddball said:


> How many women do you know who go out of their way to look like the Fonz?


Marshall Crenshaw had a daughter?


----------



## Truthmatters (Feb 2, 2011)

Oddball said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > I have met people who were not so pretty or handsome and yet managed to be wonderful people.
> ...



Why do you care about her fashion sense?

I dont give a rats ass about becks fashion sense.

Hes a nutbar who can afford expensive clothes and his clothes shopping habits and silly puddy faced noggin has nothing to do with the stupid things he says.

I have NEVER cared about Glen Beck wares.

I also hate fashion with a passion.

Its a vapid and silly part of life that I mostly ignore to save my brain more time to think about the things that matter.


I can honestly say I could have very easily fallen in love with an ugly man if he was awsome as a person.

I much to my own surprize found a hottie with an awsome brain and personality.

I won the hubby loto big time.


----------



## Oddball (Feb 2, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> Did you watch the bit?
> 
> Yes it was a toungue in cheek bit.
> 
> ...


Tongue-in-cheek nothing...She wanted to believe it so she could go on yet another one of her snide smartest-lezbo-in-the-room little sneer festivals...And she got burned.

BTW, refusal to admit you got it wrong is hardly a monopoly behavior of the right...See Dan Rather and Keith Olberjackoff.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Feb 2, 2011)

Sallow said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



yeeaahh

A bad pic is one thing, but I honestly thought that was a man and his mom.  

As far as hating my beer goggles goes...

yeah, I feel ya.


----------



## daveman (Feb 2, 2011)

So, in summary:

Maddow makes a stupid mistake that could have been prevented with 15 seconds on Google, and -- 

1.  It's Stephanie's fault.

2.  It's the GOP's fault.

3.  It's Fox News' fault.

4.  It's Beck's fault.

5.  It's Palin's fault.  

6.  It's conservatives' fault.


That about cover it?


----------



## Truthmatters (Feb 2, 2011)

Oddball said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Did you watch the bit?
> ...



I have seen both Olberman and Rather admitt getting it wrong.

She made clear in the bit that Palin had nothing to do with the nutters.

Did you ignore that part?


The right says nutty things all the time, Hell Bolton is out there saying this is a good time to bomb Iran.

Do you care to talk about the basket full of times the right thought Clobert was on their side and agreed to be on the show or interviewed by him and made asses out of themselves?

Do you remember the Colbert hosting of the media roast?


----------



## Truthmatters (Feb 2, 2011)

daveman said:


> So, in summary:
> 
> Maddow makes a stupid mistake that could have been prevented with 15 seconds on Google, and --
> 
> ...



Now go find that in anyones post but yours.

Dave you really need to stick to what people actually say instead of making crap up mmmkay


----------



## Stephanie (Feb 2, 2011)

daveman said:


> So, in summary:
> 
> Maddow makes a stupid mistake that could have been prevented with 15 seconds on Google, and --
> 
> ...



yep


----------



## Truthmatters (Feb 2, 2011)

Where did anyone say anything like that?


----------



## Oddball (Feb 2, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> I have seen both Olberman and Rather admitt getting it wrong.
> 
> She made clear in the bit that Palin had nothing to do with the nutters.
> 
> ...


If you've seen Rather and Olbertwit admit getting it wrong, then you're the first.

Colbert is obvious satire.

You're still dumber than dirt.


----------



## Oddball (Feb 2, 2011)

daveman said:


> So, in summary:
> 
> Maddow makes a stupid mistake that could have been prevented with 15 seconds on Google, and --
> 
> ...


Pretty much


----------



## old navy (Feb 2, 2011)

She'd make a freight train take a dirt road. 

Has anyone noticed how Hillary is looking more like George Washington as of late?


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 2, 2011)

Mad Scientist said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Mad Scientist said:
> ...



I like her better the way she looks now than with the blonde hair.  The hairstyle and the earrings both make her look uncomfortable.  

She's pretty but she wants to be her own person and that certainly isn't a girly girl.

I love her personality too, very intelligent and very snarky.  She really pulls that off.


----------



## daveman (Feb 2, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > So, in summary:
> ...


No need to make crap up.  Why else is anyone bringing up any of the people I listed?


----------



## Sallow (Feb 2, 2011)

DiveCon said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> > Usually, they're better about, you know, Googling stuff.
> ...



Dan works where now?


----------



## Stephanie (Feb 2, 2011)

snarky?

is that the new code word for CIVILITY.

Oh wait, she's a lefty so she doesn't have to be civil.


----------



## Samson (Feb 2, 2011)

old navy said:


> She'd make a freight train take a dirt road.
> 
> Has anyone noticed how Hillary is looking more like George Washington as of late?





You mean while he was alive, right?


----------



## Sallow (Feb 2, 2011)

daveman said:


> So, in summary:
> 
> Maddow makes a stupid mistake that could have been prevented with 15 seconds on Google, and --
> 
> ...



Post #17.


----------



## daveman (Feb 2, 2011)

Sallow said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > JBeukema said:
> ...


Can you show where he ever admitted fault?  I know he's sorry -- sorry he got caught.


----------



## daveman (Feb 2, 2011)

Sallow said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > So, in summary:
> ...


Yeah.  And that negates all the finger-pointing...how, exactly?


----------



## geauxtohell (Feb 2, 2011)

NYcarbineer said:


> Rachel happily owned up to getting punked and graciously praised the people who did it.
> 
> Pure class, the kind that is non-existent on the Right.



Exactly.  She made a mistake, she owned up to it.  

Compare to Bill O':  "I will never trust the Bush Administration if we don't find WMDs in Iraq...."

FOXNews.com - The WMD Controversy Heats Up - Bill OReilly | The OReilly Factor


----------



## Sallow (Feb 2, 2011)

daveman said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



You guys make this to easy.

Rather Admits 'Mistake in Judgment' (washingtonpost.com)


----------



## Oddball (Feb 2, 2011)

Sallow said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...


IOW, a non-retraction-retraction.

"We believe the story is true, even though we had to fabricate the facts".


----------



## Truthmatters (Feb 2, 2011)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qa-4E8ZDj9s&feature=related[/ame]


The entire Bush admin and the right leaning press core got their lunch ate by Colbert this time.


----------



## Sallow (Feb 2, 2011)

daveman said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



It's probably cancelled out by the clever twisting of the pundit's names, the questioning of their intellect, posting unflattering photos and lying about them "never ever" apologizing.


----------



## Oddball (Feb 2, 2011)

Sarah G said:


> I like her better the way she looks now than with the blonde hair.  The hairstyle and the earrings both make her look uncomfortable.
> 
> She's pretty but she wants to be her own person and that certainly isn't a girly girl.
> 
> I love her personality too, very intelligent and very snarky.  She really pulls that off.




She reminds me of the little girls in fifth grade who started sprouting booblets before the rest of the girls, then carried on as though the fact automatically qualified them as one of the adults in the room.

That's not not snarky...More like snotty.


----------



## daveman (Feb 2, 2011)

Sallow said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...


  Cool.  Doesn't look like he really learned anything, though:

At the same time, he said, "The fact that copies of the documents could be true was not enough. We needed to be able to prove they were authentic."

"Obviously," Rather added, "I would like to get the original documents if they still exist."​


----------



## Sallow (Feb 2, 2011)

Oddball said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



Moving goalposts are we?

Heck..what can you expect.

Right wing anarchists/Eliminationists don't like the rules anyway..man!

They are a downer!


----------



## daveman (Feb 2, 2011)

Sallow said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...


I'm sure you feel that way.


----------



## Sallow (Feb 2, 2011)

daveman said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



I don't think the facts were wrong either. Rather got snookered.

Even Bush "Can't recall" what the heck he was doing. But he did admit to maybe reading magazines on base.

So, I dunno, it took about a million or so tax payer bucks to teach him to be a grade A pilot? (And from what I understand..a pretty good one at that)

Only to use his skills to read magazines on base?

And that's not news?

Hookay.


----------



## Truthmatters (Feb 2, 2011)

Fox News Boycott | Republicans Want to Acquire Another FOX-Style Network


what may be a Freudian Slip, author Robert G. Kaufman, makes the following statement regarding what the Republican party should do &#8220;when Obama fails&#8221; (his words).

&#8220;If I had to recommend one single thing that the Republicans should be doing to help articulate the message, it is to acquire another television network so that there is not just FOX, but multiple sources of alternative information that will do a much better job than we did in 2008 to keep things honest. &#8220;

Obviously, this isn&#8217;t a revelation about the GOP owning Fox News, but rather the fact that Fox News is responsible to the right. This further proves that Fox News is neither fair nor balanced.


----------



## Sallow (Feb 2, 2011)

daveman said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



Yeah..I do.

You get smacked..you smack back.

And then nuke em from space.

Only way to be sure.


----------



## Oddball (Feb 2, 2011)

Sallow said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...


What's a bigger downer is your lame attempt at strawman.


Rather engaged in a non-retraction-retraction....It's not apologizing for getting it wrong, it's apologizing for getting caught....There's a difference.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Feb 2, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > So, in summary:
> ...



OMG

OH  MY GOD!

The Irony is just pooring out of my computer right now.


----------



## Truthmatters (Feb 2, 2011)

Cant find it in anyones post but his huh?


----------



## Two Thumbs (Feb 2, 2011)

Sallow said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > JBeukema said:
> ...



I see him on The Morning Joe every now and then.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Feb 2, 2011)

old navy said:


> She'd make a freight train take a dirt road.
> Has anyone noticed how Hillary is looking more like George Washington as of late?


Yeah, George Washington in giant pant suits!


----------



## daveman (Feb 2, 2011)

Sallow said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...


  You really think it was about the taxpayers getting their money's worth?  

No, it was about discrediting Bush, for anything, with anything, even if it had to be made up.  As this was.


----------



## daveman (Feb 2, 2011)

Sallow said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...


  I prefer the orbital ion cannon.  More precise targeting.


----------



## Sallow (Feb 2, 2011)

daveman said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



So you think that was money well spent.

Good to know.


----------



## daveman (Feb 2, 2011)

Sallow said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...


Did I say that?  Where?


----------



## Sallow (Feb 2, 2011)

daveman said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



I want one!


----------



## daveman (Feb 2, 2011)

Sallow said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...


There's an opening in my timeshare.  PM me for details.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Feb 2, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> Fox News Boycott | Republicans Want to Acquire Another FOX-Style Network
> 
> 
> what may be a Freudian Slip, author Robert G. Kaufman, makes the following statement regarding what the Republican party should do when Obama fails (his words).
> ...




Let me explain something to t=you that I'm sure has been done many times before.

News outlets on the right;  Fox and conservative radio

News outlets on the left; msn, nbc, cbs, abc, cnn, liberal radio, public radio, pbs

You wanna cry b/c some people want another conservative outlet?

piss off


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 2, 2011)

Sallow said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > JBeukema said:
> ...


did ya miss the part that said "maybe she just wanted it to be true"

which is what got Rather canned


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 2, 2011)

geauxtohell said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Rachel happily owned up to getting punked and graciously praised the people who did it.
> ...


um, then how come in her 10 minute "apology" it was 9 minutes of clips of Glen Beck and one minute where she admitted she got snookered by a satire site(really good satire)


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 2, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qa-4E8ZDj9s&feature=related
> 
> 
> The entire Bush admin and the right leaning press core got their lunch ate by Colbert this time.


wait, you mean that WASNT satire?

LOL
you are a fucking moronic idiot


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 2, 2011)

daveman said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...


meaning he still believed the content even though he knew they were fake


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 2, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> Fox News Boycott | Republicans Want to Acquire Another FOX-Style Network
> 
> 
> what may be a Freudian Slip, author Robert G. Kaufman, makes the following statement regarding what the Republican party should do &#8220;when Obama fails&#8221; (his words).
> ...


yeah, a real reliable source that is
LOL
what a clown you are


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 2, 2011)

Sallow said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...


"Aliens"?


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 2, 2011)

Sallow said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...


BUsh completed his service 
he had more than enough flight time to meet the required time


----------



## Two Thumbs (Feb 2, 2011)

Sumptin tells me that Divecon just got on and is catching up on this thread.

that

Or his ADD just kicked in.


----------



## Provocateur (Feb 2, 2011)

Oddball said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > I have met people who were not so pretty or handsome and yet managed to be wonderful people.
> ...



What motivates a woman to strap down her breasts and strap on a fake penis?


----------



## draper (Feb 2, 2011)

Provocateur said:


> What motivates a woman to strap down her breasts and strap on a fake penis?



I don't know if Rachel Maddow goes that far.  However, if you are interested you may want to read Stone Butch Blues by Leslie Feinberg.  Transgender issues are pretty complex.


----------



## JBeukema (Feb 2, 2011)

Mad Scientist said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Mad Scientist said:
> ...


This is true. She only looks like a woman when she's on the air or making a public appearance. To be more palatable to mainstream society.


----------



## JBeukema (Feb 2, 2011)

Sallow said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Every picture I've ever seen of her not on stage looks like the above.


----------



## JBeukema (Feb 2, 2011)

Mad Scientist said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Mad Scientist said:
> ...


I disagree. Still looks manly to me. Like a gay man in drag. Who doesn't pass well.


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 2, 2011)

Two Thumbs said:


> Sumptin tells me that Divecon just got on and is catching up on this thread.
> 
> that
> 
> Or his ADD just kicked in.


the former


----------



## daveman (Feb 2, 2011)

DiveCon said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...


Yup.  "Fake but Accurate" is what passes for journalism at CBS.


----------



## Tank (Feb 2, 2011)

This guy looks alot like Rachel Maddow:


----------



## NYcarbineer (Feb 2, 2011)

JBeukema said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Off hand I'd say she looks a bit like Sean Penn from Fast Times at Ridgemont High.


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 2, 2011)

Tank said:


> This guy looks alot like Rachel Maddow:




She looks cute, let's see your pic so we can talk all about your looks.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Feb 2, 2011)

Sarah G said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > This guy looks alot like Rachel Maddow:
> ...



I'm guessing Tank has bigger boobs.


----------



## Oddball (Feb 2, 2011)

Sarah G said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > This guy looks alot like Rachel Maddow:
> ...


Yeah...All (s)he is missing is a pack of Marlboros rolled up in her sleeve.


----------



## Zander (Feb 2, 2011)

Liberal sycophants all know that Maddow is like Obama - a Godlike being of perfection and beauty.  Even when she screws up, she does it perfectly and with a sense of charismatic style and grace that conservatives could only hope to imitate in their finest moments. She is always the smartest person in the room, unless Obama is there.   She is brilliant, fascinating, and amazing - even when she is wiping her arse.


----------



## Trajan (Feb 2, 2011)

DiveCon said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> > Usually, they're better about, you know, Googling stuff.
> ...



yes but Dan only graduated from Sam Houston State University,  you saw how that turned out...


----------



## Trajan (Feb 2, 2011)

Zander said:


> Liberal sycophants all know that Maddow is like Obama - a Godlike being of perfection and beauty.  Even when she screws up, she does it perfectly and with a sense of charismatic style and grace that conservatives could only hope to imitate in their finest moments. She is always the smartest person in the room, unless Obama is there.   She is brilliant, fascinating, and amazing - even when she is wiping her arse.



hey hey hey ..unless you've graduated from Stanford or are a Rhodes scholar.....back...off...right ...now.


----------

